# Kroatien, Schleppfischen Kvaner Bucht - Köder, Tiefen, Geschwindigkeit ?



## Paulemann1 (16. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Forum, 

nach dem ich hier schon einiges an Infos gefunden habe möchte ich meine Fragen mal direkt posten, bin für alle Tips dankbar!

Ich werde diesen Sommer wieder im Juli/August auf Cres/Losinj unterwegs sein und möchte dort vom eigenen Boot ein bisschen schleppen, ich hoffe auf Dentex, Wolfsbarsch, kl. Thune und mehr?

Da ich zwei Kinder auf dem Boot habe und das Gerät nicht wirklich sturmtauglich ist (5,5 Meter, 70PS Suzuki) und ich schon einiges über die Bora gelesen habe werde ich mich max. 1 bis 2 sm vom Ufer entfernen - um im Zweifelsall mit einem kurzen Hüpfer in Gleitfahrt eine rettende Bucht erreichen zu können...

An Angelgerät habe ich eine Penn Bootsrute mit Multirolle und 400m 56er Mono und eine Meeres-Spinnrute mit Penn Spinfisher und 300m 30er Braid. 

ABER, wie geht man denn nun am besten vor? 
Kann man 1 Meile vor der Küste überhaupt Thune fangen oder muss man noch weiter raus? 
In welchen Tiefen soll ich Schleppen und was für Köder werden empfohlen?
Was kann ich dabei wirklich fangen? 
Macht Vertical Jigging Sinn oder bringt es das nur weiter im Süden (von wo man die sagenhaften Amberjacks auf Youtube bewundern kann...)? 

Danke für alle Antworten, 

Paule


----------



## Carphunter2000 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kroatien, Schleppfischen Kvaner Bucht - Köder, Tiefen, Geschwindigkeit ?*

Also ich habe die erfahrung gemacht 1sm weit draussen geht thuna mäßig nichts...
Also Köder musst du mit deiner geschwindigkeit anpassen aber ich habe einen schönen thuna bei susak raus auf einen 20cm wobbler mit einer rassel 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## zulu (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kroatien, Schleppfischen Kvaner Bucht - Köder, Tiefen, Geschwindigkeit ?*

also ich habe die erfahrung gemacht das man vor überraschungen nicht sicher ist in der adria

ich kenne das gebiet um cres mali und krk sehr gut
bin da viele jahre mit eigenem boot unterwegs gewesen

der bestand ist momentan sehr stark und die fische kommen heute so wie früher auch schon mal direkt in die buchten 

man muss nur genau hinsehen und die schwärme suchen

in den vergangenen jahren sind immer wieder auch vor badestränden zum beispiel vor rijeka raubende thune gesehen worden

die profis in der region berichten alle positives , so wie der kollege hier

http://www.biggame4u.net/show.asp?id=5168&cat=1&language=de

also , nicht beirren lassen und probieren 

eine meile ist schon mal was

schleppe dort kleine und mittlere tunalures an wenigstens 2 ruten und suche vögel,

das kannst du mit 8-10 knoten machen

kommst du in die nähe der vögel runter auf 5-7 kn ,

und deine lures laufen perfekt

du musst ganz schön strecke machen und brauchst ne menge treibstoff

es wird  nicht viel bringen das alles mal eben für 2-3 stunden zu versuchen aber am tag konsequent 6-8 Stunden schleppen, dann steigen die chancen enorm

#h

Z.


----------



## Frankia (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kroatien, Schleppfischen Kvaner Bucht - Köder, Tiefen, Geschwindigkeit ?*

....und nicht vergssen. Kauf dir eine Angelerlaubnis ...sonst wird's teuer#h


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kroatien, Schleppfischen Kvaner Bucht - Köder, Tiefen, Geschwindigkeit ?*

Die Thunas bei uns sind auf jeden Fall innerhalb der 1sm zu finden. Aber nicht unbedingt im Sommer. 
Dentex ist aber im Sommer nicht unbedingt schlecht. Aber leider zumindest bei uns schwer zu fangen. 
Amberjacks werden im Winter gejiggt.


----------



## pasmanac (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kroatien, Schleppfischen Kvaner Bucht - Köder, Tiefen, Geschwindigkeit ?*



Paulemann1 schrieb:


> Ich werde diesen Sommer wieder im Juli/August auf Cres/Losinj unterwegs sein und möchte dort vom eigenen Boot ein bisschen schleppen, ich hoffe auf Dentex, Wolfsbarsch, kl. Thune und mehr?



Weit gefächertes Repertoire an Zielfischen, zumal alle mit verschiedenen Techniken/Ködern/Ausrüstung zu jagen sind.

Was hast Du denn an Elektronik am Boot ?
Wie lange bleibst Du/Ihr ?
Wo Cres/Losinj wird das Lager aufgeschlagen ?
Wie schnell/langsam ist Dein Boot bei min. Speed ?


----------



## Paulemann1 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kroatien, Schleppfischen Kvaner Bucht - Köder, Tiefen, Geschwindigkeit ?*

Danke erst mal an alle für die mittlerweile vielen Antworten!

Vielleicht sollte ich mal anders fragen: Welche Fische kann ich denn im August in Küstennähe fangen - mit welchen Techniken? 

An Elektronik habe ich einen einfachen Lowrance Fishfinder dabei, und eine Funke wenn ich mich retten lassen will ...


----------

